# 2005 SER FOR SALE - NORTHERN CA



## norcalser (Mar 11, 2007)

Finances force sale of our baby

'05 Automatic in excellent condition. 64K, aftermarket rims, tires 80%+, tint, Berk intake, synthetic fluids, adult owned and driven, very well maintained.
No issues with the car whatsoever, silver with black leather, just serviced and detailed, loaded with options, first owner that is very sorry to see her go. Will email pics for serious inquires.

*$16,000 *(located in Red Bluff, CA 96080)


----------



## norcalser (Mar 11, 2007)

*make an offer*

btt folks


----------



## HyBrIdAlTiMa (Jan 12, 2009)

*Rims*

You have aftermarket rims.... What'd you do with the Stock Rims!?... i'll offer on them if you still have them.:fluffy:


----------



## norcalser (Mar 11, 2007)

*long gone*



HyBrIdAlTiMa said:


> You have aftermarket rims.... What'd you do with the Stock Rims!?... i'll offer on them if you still have them.:fluffy:


Sorry, I sold them a couple years ago.


----------



## norcalser (Mar 11, 2007)

*huh???*




numberoneuk said:


> I Just seen a p10 EZX up for sale on gumtree...................if your intrested click on the link nissan primera Ezx west midland Cars for sale £501 2000 London


----------



## norcalser (Mar 11, 2007)

*pics available online*

Car is now listed on Autotrader.com and Ebay, if you want to see pics or prefer auction style purchase, check it out.


----------



## norcalser (Mar 11, 2007)

*Price has been lowered*

Auction and other ads ending soon.
No interest


----------



## mtalley82 (Jan 15, 2009)

Trade me the intake for the stock airbox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol

Good luck with the sale man!! I just picked up my 06 SE-R two days ago, sweet rides!!


----------



## norcalser (Mar 11, 2007)

*better yet....*



mtalley82 said:


> Trade me the intake for the stock airbox!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lol
> 
> Good luck with the sale man!! I just picked up my 06 SE-R two days ago, sweet rides!!


Tell you what, you buy the car and I'll throw in another stock air box AND the Berk!

Thanks for the bump, and enjoy your S-ER


----------



## norcalser (Mar 11, 2007)

*GIVING IT AWAY*

Final bump, bottom line on the car is *$14,500*

Contact me asap if interested, revised ads going out this week.


----------

